# Water Leaking In Slide Out While Driving



## NAturedog2 (Jan 29, 2007)

wondered if anyone else has had this problems or any advise to correct this. Our side slide out leaks water only while in and driving through rain. It has done it since new and we did take it to the dealer to correct this problem, but not sure if what they did helped or not. It only does it while driving through rain and seems to be coming from the front (toward the hitch) of the slid-out. I am guessing it's from the wheels while driving splashing up, but I can't see any holes when I inspect the the wheel wells. the walls of the unit are dry. Any advise or help?

Russ

2007 28RSDS


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

I thought my slide was leaking but discovered my window was not closed tightly. It can look closed but not be sealed. Just a thought.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Our slide has leaked when driving in heavy rain. I think it is likely the seal around your slide that is leaking. While you are driving, the rain is driven into gap and past the seal. I brought my trailer in to have it looked at a while back. The service tech said he could adjust the slide for me to try to improve the seal on the leading edge. However, he cautioned me that adjusting the slide may cause it to leak from the top in normal rain while the trailer is sitting. I decided to let it be since it doesn't leak much when I drive and only if it is raining really heavy.

DAN


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Now I don't have that problem but you may want to check the seal for dirt or sticks or anything that can make the seal not seat properly. I would suggest to put the slide out and rub your finger around the seal between the slide and the seal, you may feel something you cant see. You may want to rub your hand over the slide out wall and feel for imperfections. I would also scrub it down and use some seal conditioner. I use it every year, inside and out. I also wax the slide so its smooth and keeps junk from sticking. I noticed I have 2 seals. One around the hole and one on the outer edge of the slide to seal it to the body, make sure you have one ( Gilligan ) and its clean. You can also check in the summer with a hose to see if you can see the leak. Get a friend and spray the heck out of it. You may see where it is and see a way to fix it. After working for Dodge for a few years and watching the water leak guy fix stuff I picked up a few tips. Hope it helps.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

We get a lot of pine or fir needles stuck under ours if we are not really careful when cleaning it off. They can be hard to see even if you are looking from a ladder.


----------



## funtownrv (Feb 13, 2010)

I have dealt with this problem before with customers here at Fun Time RV...The best way to find leaks is to shut off all light sources during the day time and then go inside your camper and look for daylight gleaming through...Look at the low corners by your slide this is the most common area...Sometimes if the hole is small by the bottom slide corners then you will have to pull the carpet back a bit to see if there is any light shining in...Try this it may help and is much better than soaking down the coach to find leaks.


----------



## Bennitt5 (Aug 22, 2008)

I didn't have any leaks in my 32bhdsle however one time i put the slide in i noticed a 1/2" gap towards the bottom of the slide so when I got home i put it in part way and found a 5" long piece of the hard plastic the slide rides on. partially stuck in the slide and after closer inspection found when it was put together in the factory they had left the extra piece on the floor. that is why my slide was partially out when it was suppose to be in all the way.
I would put the slide out about half way and look the entire seal over for cracks, holes or sticks it doesn't take a very big hole to have a big leak. Then put the slide in all the way and make sure your seal is tight all the way around and not folded over if it gets folded it may also leak. Good luck hope you find the leak soon.


----------

